# Shane's first DockDogs competition



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Last weekend, dock diving newbie Shane earned his first 2 legs towards his National Novice DockDogs title, one of those legs including a 3rd placement in the Novice class. I'm very proud because up until 1.5 months ago, he was petrified to even jump from the 2 foot high dock into the pool. He's come a long way! Good Boy Shane!

These were taken during practice time:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome shots! Congrats to you and Shane!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats to you and your beautiful Shane. :congratulations:


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Love those Dals!!
Congrats


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Both shots looks like Shane timed the jump to get a paw on the vertical face of the platform, bit more reach that way. Smart pup. He's got a heckuva chest too., front legs look well built, bet he can really soar.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Those are great photos!! 
Thanks for sharing and congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome pictures! Shane is one neat dog! Always love seeing his pictures.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Beautiful dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

